# Bought a new large screen tv?



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

Well you dont have to sell your old entertainment center!


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

That's so hideous, and funny! :lol:


----------



## D*HR-20 (Jan 7, 2007)

What's even more atrocious is the fact that the picture on that TV is stretched. 
I actually noticed the stretched picture before I noticed the hole in the side of the entertainment center.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Clever solution, not bad looking at all. Just trim out the bare edges. 

Oh yes, and order HD programming! :lol:


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

...works fine in a dark room -- a very dark room


----------



## Shardin (Nov 26, 2006)

Oh my gosh, is that a cable box on the top?


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Shardin said:


> Oh my gosh, is that a cable box on the top?


Looks like it....cable and that entertainment center....the double whammy. :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

That's _unique_.

:lol:


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Oh dear... that never would have occurred to me.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

I don't believe how many people still make multi-thousand dollar TV purchase decisions based on the size of the hole in a sub-500 dollar entertainment center.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Oh dear... that never would have occurred to me.


It's called 'thinking _outside_ the box', so to speak.


----------



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

Pretty sure this does not belong to Norm Abrams! More likely by someone owning stock in Stihl or Homelite!


----------

